# DirecTV On Demand stinks!!!



## mrmojo (Feb 11, 2008)

Once again DirecTV's On Demand is not working. I've been trying to watch shows from HBO or Showtime On Demand and sometimes episodes appear but after a while they are gone and I get the message "no programs match the current filter" or something to that effect. A while later the episodes appear again but when I try to watch one I get the same message and everything disappears again. Same problem if I try to access these show via my iPhone with the app or on my PC. Others are reporting the same issue on the DirecTV tech forum but as usual no one from DirecTV is responding.

When I called about an issue I had with HBO On Demand last year the CSR told me that the service is free so it's not a high priority for them. I reminded them that it is not free as I pay for their service as well as my premiums HBO and Showtime. They seemed like they could care less.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Known issue and being worked on. Also just to add the DOD has problems every now and then but so does every other providers On Demand/streaming service.


----------



## mrmojo (Feb 11, 2008)

west99999 said:


> Known issue and being worked on. Also just to add the DOD has problems every now and then but so does every other providers On Demand/streaming service.


The DOD? The Dept of Defense? LOL

In all seriousness a friend of mine has Verizon FIOS and does not have issues with their VOD service. All the programs that should be available are and no buffering issues which people are reporting happen with DirecTV even with 50Mbps service.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

DOD is DirecTV On Demand. I just did a Google search for Verzion Fios On Demand not working and 1000's of post came up. I see people complaining of freezing, audio glitches, missing episodes, etc.... I can say that I very rarely have any problems with DOD but that doesn't mean there are no problems. Right now everybody is having problems with DOD but they know about it and are working on it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Can you get it to work via the HBO go app itself? If not then it's an HBO issue. If you can then it's a DIRECTV issue. Or both.


----------



## mrmojo (Feb 11, 2008)

west99999 said:


> DOD is DirecTV On Demand. I just did a Google search for Verzion Fios On Demand not working and 1000's of post came up. I see people complaining of freezing, audio glitches, missing episodes, etc.... I can say that I very rarely have any problems with DOD but that doesn't mean there are no problems. Right now everybody is having problems with DOD but they know about it and are working on it.


Most people I know call it VOD for Video On Demand - a generic term that covers any providers streaming on demand service. Just a joke anyway.

All I can tell you is what I know from a friend that hasn't had any issues with Verizon's VOD service. I am sure they all have their share of issues it's just that DirecTV constantly has issues with missing programs, etc.


----------



## mrmojo (Feb 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Can you get it to work via the HBO go app itself? If not then it's an HBO issue. If you can then it's a DIRECTV issue. Or both.


Just was able to watch an episode on HBO Go that I couldn't on DirecTV's On Demand. This has been an issue for a week now but "they are working on it".


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

mrmojo said:


> The DOD? The Dept of Defense? LOL
> 
> In all seriousness a friend of mine has Verizon FIOS and does not have issues with their VOD service. All the programs that should be available are and no buffering issues which people are reporting happen with DirecTV even with 50Mbps service.


I thought the same thing. This is the first time I have ever seen DOD mean Directv On-Demand!


----------



## rcw119 (Aug 9, 2008)

Had to use Chromecast and HBOGo tonight... *sigh*


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

I have been having a lot of audio problems with the Directv VOD from HBO over the last several weeks, I stopped using it. No issues thru HBO Go app on my AppleTV or thru Amazon Prime.


----------



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

Get a Roku. 


Ian


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

Trust me, we have FiOS also and its VOD is not perfect.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Nighthawk68 said:


> I have been having a lot of audio problems with the Directv VOD from HBO over the last several weeks, I stopped using it. No issues thru HBO Go app on my AppleTV or thru Amazon Prime.


If you get the audio dropouts every 5-10 seconds, pause the program, frame advance a couple frames and hit play. This usually takes care of the problem. It doesn't always work the first time. But, has always worked for me within 2 or 3 tries. We shouldn't have to do this. But, at least there is a workaround.


----------



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

Not sure about all VOD since most programs I watch are recorded on my DVR. That being said, I have Cablevision for my ISP and rarely have streaming issues when watching HBO GO or Showtime Anytime on my Roku 2.


Ian


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

This really isn't a simple issue because it may be working on many servers but just failing on one for one area of the country. Hopefully someday they get an automated system to constantly check all episodes on all servers.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Every now and then I get a feeling that I might hook my TV to the internet so I can do the on demand stuff and then I read a post like this and I am quickly over that urge.


----------



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> Every now and then I get a feeling that I might hook my TV to the internet so I can do the on demand stuff and then I read a post like this and I am quickly over that urge.


The problem I have with VOD is, that the programs that are best served by having that option, are from the local broadcasters, which unlike the national channels (Scifi, USA, TNT, A&E etc..) have program content that is only shown once a week, offer on demand content that is not commercial free, and not released until at least a week after the original air date.

Ian


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Every now and then I get a feeling that I might hook my TV to the internet so I can do the on demand stuff and then I read a post like this and I am quickly over that urge.


What gets me is that this "known issue" they're working on is just one of many that have plagued VoD from D* for years. They just don't seem to pay enough attention to it. And for a CSR to say its "free" is wrong in so many ways.

Once you hear those words, "known issue", you should realize you're being pacified.

Rich


----------



## E.tyson (Jan 9, 2016)

Direct TV's on demand is garbage and the customer service experience has gotten much worse. I have experienced the issue with the lists not populating before, now however, I have been unable to use at all for weeks. When I select a show, I get the message "call to order" as tho I am not a subscriber. It would seem to be a simple permissions issue that they have had to escalate to engineering? Ridiculous.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You probably need to clear your guide data and have it reload. You shouldn't be missing all on demand.


----------



## E.tyson (Jan 9, 2016)

inkahauts said:


> You probably need to clear your guide data and have it reload. You shouldn't be missing all on demand.


----------



## E.tyson (Jan 9, 2016)

Thank you for your suggestion. After reading it, I made a 5th call to customer service, the agent told me they had already tried that, however I finally got an agent with a clue who made an effort to resolve the issue. And it has been corrected, without the aid of an "engineer"


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

E.tyson said:


> Thank you for your suggestion. After reading it, I made a 5th call to customer service, the agent told me they had already tried that, however I finally got an agent with a clue who made an effort to resolve the issue. And it has been corrected, without the aid of an "engineer"


Glad you got it fixed and Welcome to the site :righton:


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Excellent news. Shoot thought you knew how to do it I could have told you.


----------



## texxas guy (Sep 23, 2013)

E.tyson said:


> Thank you for your suggestion. After reading it, I made a 5th call to customer service, the agent told me they had already tried that, however I finally got an agent with a clue who made an effort to resolve the issue. And it has been corrected, without the aid of an "engineer"


 Do you know what they did, because I am having the same issues. Have made 4 calls and have had a service call, and still the same problem. Finally they told me it was a "known issue" and the engineers are working on it. Really WTF???


----------



## CuttySnark (Oct 23, 2015)

texxas guy said:


> Do you know what they did, because I am having the same issues. Have made 4 calls and have had a service call, and still the same problem. Finally they told me it was a "known issue" and the engineers are working on it. Really WTF???


 Reset the receiver, after it is back on programming reset it again. That clears guide cache and VOD data. Give it time (recommend 24 hours) before trying VOD again after doing so.


----------



## GreenScrew (Nov 3, 2005)

CuttySnark said:


> Reset the receiver, after it is back on programming reset it again. That clears guide cache and VOD data. Give it time (recommend 24 hours) before trying VOD again after doing so.


'back on programming'?? What does this mean?

I had enough with the crappy performance of the HR34 and finally bit the bullet and "purchased" a leased HR54. Got it set up yesterday (awesome responsiveness!) but now a day later I still can't set up my recordings due to missing guide information, and Ondemand remains unavailable. Just. Can't. Win. GRrrr.


----------



## CuttySnark (Oct 23, 2015)

GreenScrew said:


> 'back on programming'?? What does this mean?
> 
> I had enough with the crappy performance of the HR34 and finally bit the bullet and "purchased" a leased HR54. Got it set up yesterday (awesome responsiveness!) but now a day later I still can't set up my recordings due to missing guide information, and Ondemand remains unavailable. Just. Can't. Win. GRrrr.


Back on programming means once the bootup sequence is complete and live programming is on the screen. It can take up to 72 hours for guide data to fully populate so you may want to give it time upon initial activation.


----------



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

It's funny how Directv's on demand titles work perfect on the ios app and the watch Directv site but has loads of problems on the actual dvr's. As a suggestion as this is what I do, I load up Directv on demand titles on my iphone app and then use screen mirroring to my apple tv via airplay and can watch all the Directv On demand content on my tv running perfectly.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

That's because the streams on the apps use dynamic streaming so the bitrate and resolution of the video changes on the fly based on the quality of your connection, VOD is one giant recording file that's sent to your DVR's hard drive.


----------



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

So why didn't Directv do dynamic streaming on their dvr's in the first place?


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Is there a restriction built-in somewhere in the system for the download speed? I am getting very tired of all buffering issues whenever we want to see a show "on demand" or have the show return to the start. There has to be something in the box somewhere that doesn't allow the speed we are now seeing from our internet providers. Why have 100MPs download speed if I have to set there for 15 minutes to start to watch a show so I don't have the "buffering" issues! Also, maybe I am a little confused as to where the download is coming from when we select "on demand" -- is it coming from the sat or via the internet? Thanks.


----------



## mjd180 (Dec 21, 2010)

elbyj said:


> Is there a restriction built-in somewhere in the system for the download speed? I am getting very tired of all buffering issues whenever we want to see a show "on demand" or have the show return to the start. There has to be something in the box somewhere that doesn't allow the speed we are now seeing from our internet providers. Why have 100MPs download speed if I have to set there for 15 minutes to start to watch a show so I don't have the "buffering" issues! Also, maybe I am a little confused as to where the download is coming from when we select "on demand" -- is it coming from the sat or via the internet? Thanks.


Well, I can answer that last one for ya. The internet...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

elbyj said:


> Is there a restriction built-in somewhere in the system for the download speed?


It appears that downloads are restricted or "throttle" to about a little faster than live. Meaning an hour of HD should take about 45 to 50 minutes to download. Of course traffic along the way can slow this down even more.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

Does anyone know if there is any advantage to using a Roku or Apple TV strictly in terms of utlizing your Directv subscription? Higher quality playback, faster download times, the same number of channels/library offered? Or anything else for those that have tried those other options?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I find HBO go app to work great on my Apple TV. Better than DIRECTV? Toss up. The end result is you'll never have a bad or low Rez copy via DIRECTV if you download it and watch it latter. But streaming can be throttled and have varying quality.


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

Have not used VOD until just recently. Missed a few recordings because of a recent winter ice storm and lost power for three days.

Must say that it is a pretty crappy service for sure! I get +50mbps download speeds so that's not an issue. Tried to watch an episode of Madam Secretary we had missed and it kept stopping to buffer three times and after each time we had to start it completely over since you cannot fast forward during playback! So we watched about 120 minutes of a 54 minute show!

My wife's only comment was that she now knew why we hadn't used it in the past. Another highly touted service that just doesn't perform as it should. I for one would rather have them just eliminate it if they can't get it to work properly.


----------



## tvaddict (Dec 13, 2015)

I agree Directv's On Demand really needs improvement. We've given up on trying to watch anything this way because of buffering, if we really want to see it just set it to download to Genie and watch later. And I have 100mbps download speed.

Also, many times any title we look for is "not available". The other night we tried one and it showed up in the listing but when I set to record it was "unavailable". On a hunch I tried several others in the listing and they were all "unavailable". Rebooted Genie and they all became available.


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

I have been a critic of the VOD in the past, but last weekend my parents rented a VOD movie and it played right away with no buffering on our 3 Mbps DSL line. I then this weekend watched 3 episodes of a show on VOD on TV land with no issues. Then, went to watch a 4th, which I believe was still within the 72 Hour Rewind because I could not fast forward and it was 30 minutes instead of 22, and had the buffering and stopping issues with that one. I ended up giving up. 

Are the different "types" of VOD titles handled differently?


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

inkahauts said:


> I find HBO go app to work great on my Apple TV. Better than DIRECTV? Toss up. The end result is you'll never have a bad or low Rez copy via DIRECTV if you download it and watch it latter. But streaming can be throttled and have varying quality.


Thanks based on the current Apple TV 4 app list, it looks like they have almost the same number of on demand apps that Directv offers, are there any major channels that are missing from Apple TV? Currently Best Buy has them on sale, I am thinking of getting one.

If I get an HR44 or HR54 and I don't keep it hooked up to the internet, what do you miss, the On Demand and Recommendations? Besides those two things will everything else work as advertised?


----------



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

I'm noticing that after I had a circumstance where I flushed my guide cache I'm still having the issue where the on demand listings disappear once I watch one and will reappear after a couple of minutes. I do notice that if I go through the listings slowly and not aggressively and after I've watched a title and wait a little bit before I go back to the listings it doesn't seem to happen as much. But that's no excuse.

I would really like to know why that if Directv on demand requires an internet connection that the title listings can't just be displayed on the fly for whatever you look up from your internet connection instead of having to be entirely loaded over a 24 hour period of time into a guide cache on the hard drive. That should only be used for linear channels or satellite pushed on demand content.


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

My frustration is On Demand shows of HD shows being shown in SD. Our CBS local is having frequent problems with stutters and pauses and the Amazing Race was unwatchable. So we waited a day or two and tried to watch the On Demand episode, only to turn it off when we saw it was SD. Ugh.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

fudpucker said:


> My frustration is On Demand shows of HD shows being shown in SD. Our CBS local is having frequent problems with stutters and pauses and the Amazing Race was unwatchable. So we waited a day or two and tried to watch the On Demand episode, only to turn it off when we saw it was SD. Ugh.


I have a few questions for those that are using Directv's On Demand as it will be a few weeks before I get either a HR44 or 54 and I am trying out the new Apple TV 4 and I have noticed some things that make viewing on demand frustrating.

1. Does Directv's On Demand allow you to see the progress as you fast forward in the same manner the Genie DVR does? I ask this because so far with the NBC app and Netflix app (on Apple TV) you can move ahead or rewind back in time but you can't see the progress, you can't see anything on the screen to know if you have reached the point you want to fast forward to in the program which in my opinion is a big negative. If I use the Netflix app on a Sony blu ray, you can see the progress when using fast forward.

2. Using Directv's On Demand, do you see commercials, for example when watching Meet The Press on NBC because on Apple TV you have commercials. Also why can't you tie in your Directv subscription on these Apple TV apps? For example you can't access Showtime on Demand through the Showtime App on Apple TV, they want you to spend $10.99 a month, what is the point of this? I'm assuming with Directv's On Demand you have full access to the Showtime library without paying any additional fees.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

1. It acts like you're watching a DVR recording

2. It varies on the network and how recent the episode aired. For the broadcast networks and some cable channels the inital version that goes up has all the commercials intact and you can't skip them, then a few days later a version with less commercials or no commercials becomes available.

You can get shows on some channels almost immediately after they air as part of the 72 hour rewind feature, with the caveat that the ads are not skippable. Like tonight's episode of Full Frontal, which just finished less than 30 minutes ago on TBS, is already available on demand.

Also HD availability depends on the network and contract renewals, like CBS On Demand is SD only and won't be available in HD until CBS's contract with either DirecTV or U-Verse comes up for renewal, while the other broadcast networks have everything available in HD. coolman302003 maintains a list of which networks have HD on demand that you can find here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/220344-directv-hd-channel-anticipation-official-q1-16-thread/page-4#entry3406339


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

KyL416 said:


> 1. It acts like you're watching a DVR recording
> 
> 2. It varies on the network and how recent the episode aired. For the broadcast networks and some cable channels the inital version that goes up has all the commercials intact and you can't skip them, then a few days later a version with less commercials or no commercials becomes available.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information, this website is one of the most helpful sites on the internet. If anybody has a minute and can check NBC on demand and if Miami Vice has commercials that would be cool. So far it seems that the Direct On Demand is superior to Apple TV which does have a unique interface and I don't mind the touch remote but am I crazy to think that a normal fast forward button is superior. Some of the Channel Apps do have a small box on the fast forward bar that shows where you are in the episode but because it is so small it is still difficult to fully navigate the episode. Also I discovered that Showtime anytime is available by entering in your Directv info which helps but again it is almost as if Apple rushed this product. For example if you search for Miami Vice it will show you Itunes and Hulu which cost money and then it shows another box unnamed, I assume it is NBC but when you click it you get sent to Hulu and when you are in the NBC app it pops up only 2 episodes of Miami Vice, no way to get to the series as a whole and although it does not display any other episodes but those 2, when you go into one of those episodes it allows you to click to the next episode in the series, I'm always of the opinion that technology should make things easier not more difficult.

Above everything though if I am paying over $150 per month I don't want to deal with commercials but I understand them being on the newer programs.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

NBC on Demand doesn't have Miami Vice, that's just for NBC's online player


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

KyL416 said:


> NBC on Demand doesn't have Miami Vice, that's just for NBC's online player


Does this make any sense? Also if you are paying Directv why do you have to pay another $6 per month to access an archive CBS shows? I will disconnect my Genie from the internet as I don't see a great benefit.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

That's how CBS decided to offer their online content with CBS All Access, it wasn't DirecTV's or any other cable/sat provider's decision.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

KyL416 said:


> That's how CBS decided to offer their online content with CBS All Access, it wasn't DirecTV's or any other cable/sat provider's decision.


Not about who to blame but does a small percentage of our bill go to CBS? If so we should not have to pay for CBS All Access. Also if you have an Apple TV and you sign into HBO with your Directv password why do you get instant access to the on demand movies but with Directv you have to download them?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Again, that's not up to DirecTV or any other provider. You need to take it up with CBS, it's their product, they control how it's offered. Instead of going the route ABC, Fox and NBC did, they decided to offer their own seperate subscription product.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

KyL416 said:


> Again, that's not up to DirecTV or any other provider. You need to take it up with CBS, it's their product, they control how it's offered. Instead of going the route ABC, Fox and NBC did, they decided to offer their own seperate subscription product.


But NBC does not offer their full library on Directv's On Demand and why do the station apps work better on Apple TV?


----------



## tvaddict (Dec 13, 2015)

The worst thing I find about Directv On Demand is every time we hear about a new TV show and we've already missed a few episodes, we try to use On Demand to catch up and see the missed episodes. Yet virtually every show we've needed this for, Episode 1 will never be available, but all the others since are there. If I'm going to watch a show that continues every week, call me crazy but I want to see the first episode first. This is about the stupidest thing I have ever seen. And of course Directv CSR's don't have a clue about it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

tvaddict said:


> The worst thing I find about Directv On Demand is every time we hear about a new TV show and we've already missed a few episodes, we try to use On Demand to catch up and see the missed episodes. Yet virtually every show we've needed this for, Episode 1 will never be available, but all the others since are there. If I'm going to watch a show that continues every week, call me crazy but I want to see the first episode first. This is about the stupidest thing I have ever seen. And of course Directv CSR's don't have a clue about it.


D*'s on demand has always been terrible. This is nothing new. I'm not sure why anyone bothers with it, you can get just about any content streamed.

Rich


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Directv's On-demand isn't bad for the premium channels or finding a random movie to watch. If it works...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ejbvt said:


> Directv's On-demand isn't bad for the premium channels or finding a random movie to watch. If it works...


If you have to add "If it works"...

Rich


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

D* On demand - Content as well as it servers are each controlled by the Station Owners NOT Directv- Except for Directv Servers that have PPV Content.

The On demand servers are NOT located on any D* sites or controlled by them


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

In August I switched from Direct to Spectrum. In most areas Direct is superior. An exception is onDemand where Spectrum is significantly better. The only drawback is the inability to record the content as can be done with Direct.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

I really don't buy the whole "Directv doesn't control what's on demand, the networks do" spiel... My parents have X1 and they have entire seasons for shows that we only have a couple episodes of. Not just NBC, many shows and networks. It is much harder to find things on X1 than Directv but once you do find it, it's much more complete.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

ejbvt said:


> I really don't buy the whole "Directv doesn't control what's on demand, the networks do" spiel... My parents have X1 and they have entire seasons for shows that we only have a couple episodes of. Not just NBC, many shows and networks. It is much harder to find things on X1 than Directv but once you do find it, it's much more complete.


That's called the Power of Comcast -Who Owns most content and works with other networks -and against D*


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've found that On Demand with DIRECTV® is fine. Some of the providers of content are not.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

ejbvt said:


> I really don't buy the whole "Directv doesn't control what's on demand, the networks do" spiel... My parents have X1 and they have entire seasons for shows that we only have a couple episodes of. Not just NBC, many shows and networks. It is much harder to find things on X1 than Directv but once you do find it, it's much more complete.


If you do single sign on with the Apple TV 4 using your Directv credentials, does on demand work better, if so then Directv can't justify a weak on demand Genie experience.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

GordonGekko said:


> If you do single sign on with the Apple TV 4 using your Directv credentials, does on demand work better, if so then Directv can't justify a weak on demand Genie experience.


I don't have that...


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

WestDC said:


> That's called the Power of Comcast -Who Owns most content and works with other networks -and against D*


And if I worked at the Department of Justice, I would cite that as an argument against the proposed vertical integration of ATT and Time Warner


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

WestDC said:


> That's called the Power of Comcast -Who Owns most content and works with other networks -and against D*


What does that mean? I don't get it. If Comcast owns the content and puts more of it on their service, then why are all these fanboys saying that the networks control the content? If Comcast controls the content, the fanboys are wrong. If Comcast can get more, than Directv could, too... and the fanboys are still wrong.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

That's because X1's search isn't just the standard VOD library that the networks offer, which outside of premium channels is usually limited to the current season or the last few episodes that have aired linearly, their search also integrates the back library from 3rd party online services like Netflix.

DirecTV and other providers could do the same, but first they'd have to sign a deal with Netflix. (Along with any technical hurdles needed to get support for Netflix's DRM, authentication, dynamic streaming, user profiles and intergate their library into Smart Search) There's also providers that now have electronic sell through where you can buy digitial copies of individual seasons or episodes similar to what iTunes, Vudu, Xbox, PSN or the Google Play store does.

And yes, the networks DO control what is offered on VOD, and many of them automate it via "VOD catchers". I get the schedules directly from them, they all have expiration dates, start dates and everything. As well as emergency "kills" where things have to be taken down immediately (i.e. when HBO pulled all of their Louis CK content, or when Disney pulled Polly and The ZhuZhu's for a few months while everything was redone to rename the lead character Frankie, they never came out and said it but that probably had to do with them needing to avoid confusion with Polly Pocket since they had a toyline) For example here's the complicated schedule for the Disney networks next month, which for the main ABC channel includes multiple versions that have less and less commercials the further away you get from the initial linear airing. (i.e. immediately after air it's an unskippable version that has the same commercials as the live airing, 3 days later it's a version with less commercials, a week later it's a version with very few commercials)

(Change the file extension from .txt to .xls, since the site refuses accept xls uploads)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Gloria_Chavez said:


> And if I worked at the Department of Justice, I would cite that as an argument against the proposed vertical integration of ATT and Time Warner


These mergers are not gonna do _us _any good.

Rich


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

ejbvt said:


> What does that mean? I don't get it. If Comcast owns the content and puts more of it on their service, then why are all these fanboys saying that the networks control the content? If Comcast controls the content, the fanboys are wrong. If Comcast can get more, than Directv could, too... and the fanboys are still wrong.


D* only Makes a Very Small Amount If its Own Content - and Must Pay Fee's to every other carriers SO -it NOT in the interest of the Networks to supply All there ONLINE content to servers Allotted to D* - There by Driving Eye balls to their wonderful SERVERS which are a Wash in their owned content - Making you Long for Comcast and more likely to switch Which is what Controlled corp Competition is all about

IN my case I like D* a lot better when they didn't support "LOCAL" Networks - the service was a lot cheaper -and We were always Blacked OUT which was a Very Cost saving Good thing over the long run


----------



## Jasqid (Oct 26, 2008)

I get more content by signing in to the provider app on my xbox. Starz etc. Tons more movies and easier to find on the apps.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

Jasqid said:


> I get more content by signing in to the provider app on my xbox. Starz etc. Tons more movies and easier to find on the apps.


Is it better picture quality than through a Directv receiver?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

GordonGekko said:


> Is it better picture quality than through a Directv receiver?


Most streamers put out at least 1080p and that's a step up from D*'s best, 1080i. Yeah, the PQ is noticeably better. Not sure what an Xbox puts out but I'd bet you would see a better picture.

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Jasqid said:


> I get more content by signing in to the provider app on my xbox. Starz etc. Tons more movies and easier to find on the apps.


Agree.



GordonGekko said:


> Is it better picture quality than through a Directv receiver?


Yes.


----------

